# Crystal Red Shrimp and compatibility



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a list of my tanks

15 gal 3 dwarf puffers, 1 CAE 
15 gal 5 ADFs, 2 clown plecos, apple snails 
20 gal 3 L174’s, 1 BN, 2 flower shrimp, 1 oto, apple snails
29 gal 2 goldfish, 1 rubberlip 
46 gal 7 skirt tetras, 4 glolights, 3 von rios, 3 SAEs, 1 BN, snails, 2 barbatus corys, 1 salt and pepper cory, 1 molly, apple snails 
75 gal 5 SAEs, 1 BN, 12 minnows, 2 giant danios, 5 tiger barbs, 1 CAE 
10 gal hex 1 GF (swim bladder problem) 
2.5 gal flowers, many MTS snails 
25 gal 2 L46, 1 rubberlip, apple snails
1.5 gal pond snails 

I want to get some crystal red/bee shrimp. Which tank(s) would be good to put them into? Anyone have them and what kind of set up do they need to breed?


----------

